# My hotmail account is hacked, please help



## lucky charm (Feb 19, 2012)

Last week I tried to log into my hotmail account 3 times, went to find help and was told online to reset my passwork. Did that and was able to log into my hotmail account except that it was in English and Arabic. 
Next tried to open a new hotmail account but the link also was in Arabic and English. I got an email in my other non hotmail account saying that this person was trying to open a new account and if it wasn't me to link to click on a link to hotmail, did that, and it also was in English and Arabic. I got another e-mail from Windows Live saying that i was trying to open an alternate hotmail account and that I can use this e-mail address to reset it, which was I don't know who this person is or if it's the person who hacked my account, seems that way. I was going to let my hotmail account be dormant for 20 days to make it inactive but if it's hacked and the hacker is using it that would be useless plus I can't open another account due to the link being in English and Arabic. I am also afraid that my Facebook, Shawmail, may be hacked as well. Ran a scan after I found out about the hacking, but nothing showed up. Please help me remove and find a solution to the hacking.
Thank You,
Keiko Prichard


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Email mail removed for your own security you need to speak to windows live or hotmail and report your issue to them they are the people to help you as should facebook etc and please refrain from posting email addresses you will get spammed if you continue or even hacked


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

What to do if you think your account has been stolen or hijacked
Account Compromise - Unauthorized Account Access

Hotmail hacked? Take these steps
Hotmail hacked? Take these steps - Security Tips & Talk - Site Home - MSDN Blogs

How to report Abuse or Spam in Windows Live Hotmail:
How to report Abuse or Spam in Windows Live Hotmail

Solutions for Common Hotmail Problems
Hotmail Solutions

Hotmail Community Forums <<< post all Hotmail-specific questions here!
Hotmail Threads


----------



## TechMoron123 (Apr 23, 2012)

joeten said:


> Email mail removed for your own security you need to speak to windows live or hotmail and report your issue to them they are the people to help you as should facebook etc and please refrain from posting email addresses you will get spammed if you continue or even hacked


I have had the same problem, I can't find a phone number for Hotmail because like Lucky Charms stated, my whole account and everything MSN related is in arabic. Di you know a way to contact them about my account being hacked? Thanks in advance for the advice


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

See someguy201's post here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ils-are-all-in-arabic-593918.html#post3393890


----------

